# How TO CAMO, CATAPULTS



## shot in the foot

I was asked to show how i camo my catapults, it works with guns and all sorts, so here it is,

Here is how to camo your hunting gear, i got the paint to do a couple of guns and other stuff so i thought id share how to,
CHEERS JEFF
1st spray your catapult with the lighter colour, and leave for 15mins








then cover with twigs and small leaves but leave a few gaps, and put the olive green on and leave for 15mins








then and add more twigs and leaves and spray with the brown and leave for a further 15mins,
and remove the twigs, and turn over and start again,
them take it all off and you are done,
the catapult looks a lot better than in the photo you cant see the colour as good with the flash,








the finshed thing,


----------



## ZDP-189

Thanks, Jeff. This is an excellent tutorial. I hope you won't mind if I move it to the tutorial subforum?


----------



## e~shot

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## shot in the foot

ZDP-189 said:


> Thanks, Jeff. This is an excellent tutorial. I hope you won't mind if I move it to the tutorial subforum?


No didnt mind, it is easy to do, we used to camo motor bikes years ago the same way, jeff


----------



## Elmar

Thank you, sharing your way how to do it.


----------



## mckee

cool might give it a try


----------



## Bob Fionda

Thanks, I was wondering how to do it.


----------



## huey224

i once sprayed one of my slingshots with Australian fern, it worked brilliant! pitty it wasn't a strong as i thought


----------



## Batman21

Looks good


----------



## RedRubber

Thanks for sharing, That looks like a fun project!


----------



## Classic Slingshot

Thanks for sharing very good information


----------



## Iryman

Nice, I do this with with my paintball gear


----------



## Taco

Wow! That is not what I was expecting it to look like when I scrolled down. That looks really professional and nice!


----------



## The Warrior

Bumping up an older thread here, but nice job on the camo.


----------



## Saderath

That looks really good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## phil

looks great thanks for sharing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Good stuff...


----------



## Vetryan15

That looks real good, and simple


----------



## arcticshaman

I was actually wondering how they do it!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oldmiser

Cool you have done a wonderful job of that slingshot using spray cans.....I do airbrush work for hobby crafts model cars..But have yet to do a sling shot

again very well done~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Dr J

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## JUSTJOB

Thanks! I never knew how this was done


----------

